# Brooke Sunday



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We traveled out to Long Island on Sunday to start our quest for Brooke's UD in earnest after testing the waters outdoors this past fall. And although we still have a lot of work in front of us she is getting there nicely. We had two nice runs and even Qed in the morning trial. Had a nice class in the afternoon except she looked right through me and never reacted to the sit signal. Have another trial in a couple weeks.
Here is a vid of the Q in the AM.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job guys!! She looks wonderful!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just love watching these videos! You both look great ♥


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again - you two really look fantastic


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome news, congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice work. Congratulations to you and Brooke.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Good job! I'm impressed.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I finally was able to watch this.. Good job you two..


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Atta girl Brooke! Nice work! 

Pete


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I need to tell Flip to get his act together, or baby Brooke is gonna pass him up!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I need to tell Flip to get his act together, or baby Brooke is gonna pass him up!



As I am CONSTANTLY reminded it is not about a race but the journey that counts!!! And with Oriana it is the LONG and winding road we are on to be sure!!!


----------

